# This place is like a candy store!



## KASR (Jun 9, 2009)

I typically don't post irrelevantly - but I just had to say it: this place is a candy store of information!!!! Typically when I join a forum, I jump right into the conversation - but I've done more reading here in the last couple of hours than 4 other forums I frequent combined!!!!!

I guess, this is just a general "thanks!"


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Glad to see your enjoying yourself. Over the last year and a half this forum has grown to be one of, No I should really say The best place for information about Home theater and A/V in general. Thanks to Sonnie and many other dedicated members we have a wealth of knowledgeable people to get information from.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes, thank you Aaron and you too Tony. Our goal has been to build a variety of content and keep it real, without all the nonsense that plagues so many other forums and keeps us from the really helpful and useful information. We will strive to keep it that way... and as Tony stated... thanks goes to many of our very knowledgeable members, including our remarkable staff. :T


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Aaron,
I had been lurking here myself for a while and only joined in seriously this year. 
You have found a jewel.
Not only do they give you REW for FREE, but also the support and advice is top notch.

Looking forward to pics of your project


----------

